# 2-6-6-2 steam locomotives



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)

2-6-6-2 spectrum DCC & SOUND loco


----------



## DD40AX1 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

An Allegheny, Cool!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking set. Hope it runs as well as it looks. Video anybody? Pete


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks nice and how does it run and what are your radii? That's a pricey one!!


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> An Allegheny, Cool!


No, not an Allegheny: an Allegheny is 2-6-6-6.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

2-6-6-6?????????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> 2-6-6-6?????????


2-6-6-6










Read about them?
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/allegheny/


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Big Ed, excellent reading and very interesting.

DT


----------

